# Lambada music



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Who wrote the Lambada? That's all I wanna know.


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Morimur said:


> Who wrote the Lambada? That's all I wanna know.


Lambada is a music genre and not a song, much less Sacred Music


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I insist that the 'Lambada' is Brazil's greatest musical achievement-it's the forbidden dance!


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Morimur said:


> I insist that the 'Lambada' is Brazil's greatest musical achievement-it's the forbidden dance!


So you have an Argentine song by Bolivian authors performed by a French band - with a Brazilian vocalist who had hardly ever lived in Brazil - and which was the title song to a completely unreal American movie as "Brazil's greatest musical achievement"? WOW!

All Brazil contributed to it was some sceneries and some non-professional hired statist actors and dancers. The song was very short-lived in Brazil, and the movie did not last ten days in Brazil's cinemas, most people wanted their money back after watching. The song, which successless 1985 Brazilian version was unauthorizedly performed by Kaoma, has turned into a judicial scandal by the way, and it's become illegal since to play its Kaoma recording in Brazilian territory.

Some three or four authorized attempts by Brazilian artists to revive the song after 1990 have failed.

Why don't you research the authentic Brazilian lambada genre and open a thread in the non-classical section on it?

Now, we have Brazilian music here in Brazil, and for our classical music, I would really appreciate if I could get back to it.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Funny, I don't recall starting this thread . . . but the Lambada still kicks ***!


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Authentic lambada generally comes from the states of Pará and sometimes Amazonas, and neither from Rio de Janeiro nor Salvador nor Paris.

Here some authentic lambada examples:

Carlos Santos in 1985:





Raimundo Soldado in a local TV show in Belém, PA, in 1980:





Here Márcia Ferreira's successless 1985/86 Brazilian version the French band Kaoma copied unauthorizedly and for which reason playing the Kaoma recording has been outlawed here in Brazil:





Here a lambada Márcia Ferreira was successful with, at a 1990 show at TV Bandeirantes:





Cassiano Costa:


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Alípio Martins in 1987:





And here one of Brazil's greatest stars of the lambada, saxophonist Teixeira de Manaus:


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

An interjection about Pará state: Belém, PA, is also the primary home to Brazil's Heavy Metal; the band _Stress_, the founding fathers of Brazilian Heavy Metal, was founded in Belém, PA, in 1975. In 1977 Heavy Metal was censured here in Brazil as "communist degeneration", and was excluded from the abolition of censure in 1985. Only in 2005 thanks to a personal interference of president Lula Brazil's Heavy Metal bands finally had their albums released.

Their 1982 album:





Here their 1985 album (and they thought they would already release it):





This one I don't recall the year right now:


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Belém, PA: Where Brazil's greatest operist, Antônio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896) deceased, and where Brazil's first Heavy Metal band was founded in 1975... And which local opera house has become famous for daring presentations...


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't know what made me watch that Kaoma video you posted once more. The most unreal and unlikely the 1990 movie was, but at 1:37/38 I had to observe something which is one of our biggest problems here in Brazil: racism.

Give a look at 1:37/38: A white girl dancing with a black boy - and throughout the entire video you can see they really like each other - and her father - the white pub owner - gets to her and hits her face for it. Have you realized that, except for the beach scene from 1:39 to 1:54 where some of the French Kaoma musicians act on scene, that girl is the only white dancer in the entire video? All the hired dancers for the video have darker skin colors, and I believe it was an attempt at that time to still turn the movie - and the song - popular here. For most Brazilians, and much less 25 years ago, would never tolerate whites dancing with blacks.

My girlfriend is an African-Brazilian, so I'm completely aware of the troubles it can give despite all those anti-racism laws we have nowadays.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Racism is a mere symptom of corrupt human nature. Even if we all looked the same we would still find a way to single people out for being different and therefore inferior.


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Morimur said:


> Racism is a mere symptom of corrupt human nature. Even if we all looked the same we would still find a way to single people out for being different and therefore inferior.


Biologically we all look the same, there's no races/breeds in human beings like there is in horses or at cattle...

I'm starting to like you Morimur.


----------

